# (CLOSED) Looking for Catalog service! Full furniture catalog obtained thanks.



## MartijnE

Hello fellow Animal Crossers,

I'm no longer in need of doing this service. I've managed to get the full catalog unlocked for the furnitures thru this method.

Thank you all!

Martijn


----------



## Fenix

Hi! I can let you catalog the campsite sign, the football, the garden lantern in black and the floor sign for free


----------



## MartijnE

Oh that's great, I'll send you my dodo code


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## Ace Marvel

I have the break tapper, and the blue bin. Do you by any chance have a Kabuki actor yukata?


----------



## MartijnE

Teddy345 said:


> I have the break tapper, and the blue bin. Do you by any chance have a Kabuki actor yukata?


I don't sorry, but I have something 'similiar' Old commoner's kimono (Golden/Yellow). Otherwise perhaps I have something in my catalogue that might interest you? CLICK HERE


----------



## Ace Marvel

would you trade for the picnic basket (white) and the climbing wall?


----------



## MartijnE

Teddy345 said:


> would you trade for the picnic basket (white) and the climbing wall?


Yes that's fine. (Just to make sure I'll do the catalogue service, so we return the items after we taken it)
I'll open up my island and send you the dodo code!


----------



## corlee1289

Hi! I have the white whirl pool and brown chess board. I also have the zen cushion (you just need to go customised it with the brush to get the azuki red)

Can I catalogue it with chalkboard (music and club activities) and your open-frame kitchen?


----------



## daisyy

hi, i have server, can do 1:1 catalog for your book (japanese literature) ? thank you!


----------



## MartijnE

corlee1289 said:


> Hi! I have the white whirl pool and brown chess board. I also have the zen cushion (you just need to go customised it with the brush to get the azuki red)
> 
> Can I catalogue it with chalkboard (music and club activities) and your open-frame kitchen?


Yes, I'll pm you my dodo code ! (once Ive finished my current trade)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



daisyy said:


> hi, i have server, can do 1:1 catalog for your book (japanese literature) ? thank you!


Yes, I'll pm you my dodo code ! (once Ive finished the other trades)


----------



## mintycream

I have cacao tree, mini fridge, rounded beard, weight bench

Can I catalgue green espresso maker, blue hamster cage , black kitchen island, train set


----------



## seasighed

i have the black chess board!! Could I catalogue the pink/white bunkbed in return if youre still at this? Ty!!


----------



## MartijnE

mintycream said:


> I have cacao tree, mini fridge, rounded beard, weight bench
> 
> Can I catalgue green espresso maker, blue hamster cage , black kitchen island, train set


Yes, sure I'll send you my dodo code!


----------



## absol

weight bench and light green oil barrel
for
ball volleyball and book western literature?


----------



## MartijnE

seasighed said:


> i have the black chess board!! Could I catalogue the pink/white bunkbed in return if youre still at this? Ty!!


Sure, I'll send you my dodo code (after the trade listed above)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



mentali said:


> weight bench and light green oil barrel
> for
> ball volleyball and book western literature?


Sure, I'll pm you my dodo code when we can do the trade !


----------



## Alaskanwolf

Hey I have the cacao tree, garbage bin (white), and mini fridge! Could I get the double door fridge, espresso maker (silver), and gas range?


----------



## healingwind

May I trade you a red candy machine for a blue rocket lamp?


----------



## MartijnE

Alaskanwolf said:


> Hey I have the cacao tree, garbage bin (white), and mini fridge! Could I get the double door fridge, espresso maker (silver), and gas range?


I got the cacao tree and mini fridge unlocked now, but we can do a catalogue trade for the garbage bin?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



healingwind said:


> May I trade you a red candy machine for a blue rocket lamp?


Sure, sounds good to me. Send me a PM when are you available


----------



## crescenthio

Would like to catalog trade your soccer ball for the oil barrel (Green)?


----------



## MartijnE

crescenthio said:


> Would like to catalog trade your soccer ball for the oil barrel (Green)?


Sure! I'll send you my dodo code


----------



## PeachyLuxe

Hi I have the red candy machine if you still need it. Would like to trade for the basketball


----------



## MartijnE

PeachyLuxe said:


> Hi I have the red candy machine if you still need it. Would like to trade for the basketball


Yes, I do ^^ I'll pm you my dodo code


----------



## dkbw

hi i have pool side bed light brown and brown, and black shower booth
would love to catalog the beach chair, antique mini table, and black den chair
if you're still missing them!


----------



## MartijnE

dkbw said:


> hi i have pool side bed light brown and brown, and black shower booth
> would love to catalog the beach chair, antique mini table, and black den chair
> if you're still missing them!



Yes I do ^^, I'll send you my dodo code


----------



## MartijnE

Bump!


----------



## Master Mage

Can you catalog me Kitchen Island (Black), Double-door Refrigerator (Silver), Espresso Maker (Silver) for 75k IGB


----------



## Bandit_2

I have the garbage bin (green) if you're still looking for it


----------



## MartijnE

Master Mage said:


> Can you catalog me Kitchen Island (Black), Double-door Refrigerator (Silver), Espresso Maker (Silver) for 75k IGB


Yes, sure I'll pm you my dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Bandit_2 said:


> I have the garbage bin (green) if you're still looking for it


Yes, anything you want to catalog in return?


----------



## Bandit_2

Yes I'd l





MartijnE said:


> Yes, sure I'll pm you my dodo code
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020
> 
> 
> Yes, anything you want to catalog in return?


I'd like to catalog the cream bear


----------



## MegaExploit

I have the Garbage Bin in white if you still need it for the white Laptop?


----------



## MartijnE

MegaExploit said:


> I have the Garbage Bin in white if you still need it for the white Laptop?


Sure, I'll pm you my dodo code


----------



## mintycream

I’m back lol.
I have garbage bin(brown), laptop(black), lecture hall desk(light brown), lecture hall bench(light brown), paper lantern(natural wood)

Would like to catalogue cypress bathtub(light wood), popcorn (red), laptop(white), hamster cage(brown), lawn chair(yellow), mixer(strawberries)


----------



## MartijnE

mintycream said:


> I’m back lol.
> I have garbage bin(brown), laptop(black), lecture hall desk(light brown), lecture hall bench(light brown), paper lantern(natural wood)
> 
> Would like to catalogue cypress bathtub(light wood), popcorn (red), laptop(white), hamster cage(brown), lawn chair(yellow), mixer(strawberries)


That's fine! I'm visiting another island at the moment, but I'll pm you my dodo code when I have returned from my dangerous journey!


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## atriosocool

Hello! Do you still need the blue oil barrel? Would really like to trade for the dark brown menu chalkboard!


----------



## MartijnE

atriosocool said:


> Hello! Do you still need the blue oil barrel? Would really like to trade for the dark brown menu chalkboard!


Yes ^^ I'll open up my island and send you the dodo code


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## amemome

I have a blank whiteboard (three of them, actually). You can have one if you still need it! Could I catalog your light blue Anthurium Plant?


----------



## Seble

Hello. I would love to catalogue the following for 175k.

Simple Panel (brown/plain)
Monstera (yellow)
Mixer (oranges)
Laptop (white)
Kitchen Island (black)
Cypress Bathtub (light wood)
Anthurium Plant (light blue)


----------



## Melisann

MartijnE said:


> Hello fellow Animal Crossers,
> 
> I'm looking for the following items from my wishlist (CLICK HERE)
> I offer my catalogue (CLICK HERE) in return (1:1).
> 
> Post the items you have and the items you want in return below!
> 
> Do you see something you like in my catalogue, but you *don't have* anything from my wishlist?
> I'll accept 25k IGB per item instead.
> 
> I update my *own catalogue daily*, so make sure to keep checking if you are looking for a specific item!
> Also you can contact me, due the 5 items per day I can order my own catalogue is smaller than it actually is ^^ I have alot of stuff unlocked.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Martijn



I have a dark wood Pagoda, can we trade catalogue? Would love the Hammock (and maybe copper shower set  )


----------



## MartijnE

Seble said:


> Hello. I would love to catalogue the following for 175k.
> 
> Simple Panel (brown/plain)
> Monstera (yellow)
> Mixer (oranges)
> Laptop (white)
> Kitchen Island (black)
> Cypress Bathtub (light wood)
> Anthurium Plant (light blue)


Sure I'll open up my island and send you the dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



Melisann said:


> I have a dark wood Pagoda, can we trade catalogue? Would love the Hammock (and maybe copper shower set  )


Sadly that item is not orderable D: Are you selling it?


----------



## Melisann

MartijnE said:


> Sure I'll open up my island and send you the dodo code
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020
> 
> 
> Sadly that item is not orderable D: Are you selling it?



oh shoot that’s right; I got it from gulliver. Ahh not right now sorry  saving it for a garden landscape.


----------



## MartijnE

Melisann said:


> oh shoot that’s right; I got it from gulliver. Ahh not right now sorry  saving it for a garden landscape.


I totally understand that ^^


----------



## absol

hey I'd love to catalog
anthurium plant light blue
chalkboard music
chalkboard club activities
double door refrigerator silver
freezer black

i got
lecture hall bench dark brown
whiteboard blank
safe black
lecture hall desk dark brown
+25k?

lmk if that's okay I gotta order some of that


----------



## MartijnE

mentali said:


> hey I'd love to catalog
> anthurium plant light blue
> chalkboard music
> chalkboard club activities
> double door refrigerator silver
> freezer black
> 
> i got
> lecture hall bench dark brown
> whiteboard blank
> safe black
> lecture hall desk dark brown
> +25k?
> 
> lmk if that's okay I gotta order some of that


Sounds fine with me! I'll pm you once I'm ready to trade. Oh what items do you have to order from that?


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## MartijnE

^


----------



## MartijnE

Bump!


----------



## Sammr

Could i catalog all of your mixers?!


----------



## MartijnE

Sammr said:


> Could i catalog all of your mixers?!


Sure! If you still need them


----------



## Xdee

Hii i have the red oil barrel If you’re interested ! catalog for your silver laptop


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## MartijnE

Bump! Updated my wishlist and my own catalog


----------



## Xdee

Hii, it works now .. maybe it was my connection

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

I have: 
- beach ball
- upright vacuum
- yellow rocket
- red tool cart
- blue wheel chair
-  pink tool box if you need to catalog


can I catalog the 
- beach towel
- coffee grinder
-  fire place
- red menu chalkboard
- gray wastebasket
-open frame kitchen


----------



## Meira

*WANT TO CATALOG*​*CAN OFFER*​Cartoonist's Setdiner chair blueChampion's Pennant (Black)diner chair creamcypress plant blackdiner chair pinkden desk whitediner chair redexit sign --->diner chair sapphirehandcart blackdiner chair yellowhandcart brownDiner Counter Chair (Black) handcart blueDiner Counter Chair pinkhandy cooler greenDiner Counter Chair redlantern greenDiner Counter Chair sapphirelawn chair yellowDiner Counter Chair yellowmountain bike purpleDiner Counter Table (Black) old fashion alarm clock blackDiner Counter Table blueopen frame kitchenDiner Counter Table pinkoutdoor bench whiteDiner Counter Table redoutdoor bench blueDiner Counter Table yellowpoolside bed brownDiner Dining Table (Black) poolside bed light brownDiner Dining Table bluerecord box redDiner Dining Table creamsimple kettle blackDiner Dining Table red smoker greenDiner Dining Table sapphiretape deck orangeDiner Dining Table yellowtape deck whiteDiner Mini Table (Black) tatami bed naturalDiner Mini Table (pinktea set blueDiner Mini Table sapphiretea set whiteDiner Mini Table yellowthrowback hat table greenDiner Neon Clock bluethrowback mitt chair brownDiner Neon Clock creamthrowback mitt chair camelDiner Neon Clock pinkthrowback wrestling figure pinkDiner Neon Clock purpletricycle blueDiner Neon Clock sapphirevacuum cleaner blackDiner Neon Clock yellow


----------



## littlewing

hello there! i'm interested in cataloging your retro radiator & black garbage bin, i can offer my acnh nintendo switch & pop pattern camping cot to be cataloged in return.


----------



## Whohaw

These are the items I would like; if you are bizy its no problem to postpone. 


Arcade mah-jong
Basketball hoop-blue
Barbeque
Double door refridgerator
Diner sofa yellow
Foosball table
Floor light – blue
garbage bin – black
Harp
Ironing board
Laptop
Lawn chair
Open frame kitchen
Old sewing machine
Pinball machine
Rattan stool – brown
Retro radiator
Ring – white
Rocket lamp – red
Shower set – both
Smoker – black
Throwback wrestler – pink
Train set- winter and spring
Wood burning stove


Items I have on your wish list;


Double sided wall clock- white  and black
Beach ball – blue and colorful
Automatic washer – black, blue, tan
Cute vanity- dark blue
Dolly – blue and red
Cuckoo clock – blue, yellow or green
Cotton candy stall – black
Cute music player – red and blue
Cordless phone – red
Analog Kitchen scale – red, blue,
Digital alarm clock – blue and orange
Ant farm – green
Cartoonist set -black
Cream and sugar floral
Cassette player black
Breaker
Clothes closet – pink and orange
Blue corner
Basketball hoop – black
Bottled ship
Bathroom towel rack –silver


----------



## MartijnE

Xdee said:


> Hii, it works now .. maybe it was my connection
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> I have:
> - beach ball
> - upright vacuum
> - yellow rocket
> - red tool cart
> - blue wheel chair
> -  pink tool box if you need to catalog
> 
> 
> can I catalog the
> - beach towel
> - coffee grinder
> -  fire place
> - red menu chalkboard
> - gray wastebasket
> -open frame kitchen


Sure! Can you send me a PM when you are available? So we can set up this trade 

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Meira said:


> *WANT TO CATALOG*​*CAN OFFER*​Cartoonist's Setdiner chair blueChampion's Pennant (Black)diner chair creamcypress plant blackdiner chair pinkden desk whitediner chair redexit sign --->diner chair sapphirehandcart blackdiner chair yellowhandcart brownDiner Counter Chair (Black)handcart blueDiner Counter Chair pinkhandy cooler greenDiner Counter Chair redlantern greenDiner Counter Chair sapphirelawn chair yellowDiner Counter Chair yellowmountain bike purpleDiner Counter Table (Black)old fashion alarm clock blackDiner Counter Table blueopen frame kitchenDiner Counter Table pinkoutdoor bench whiteDiner Counter Table redoutdoor bench blueDiner Counter Table yellowpoolside bed brownDiner Dining Table (Black)poolside bed light brownDiner Dining Table bluerecord box redDiner Dining Table creamsimple kettle blackDiner Dining Table redsmoker greenDiner Dining Table sapphiretape deck orangeDiner Dining Table yellowtape deck whiteDiner Mini Table (Black)tatami bed naturalDiner Mini Table (pinktea set blueDiner Mini Table sapphiretea set whiteDiner Mini Table yellowthrowback hat table greenDiner Neon Clock bluethrowback mitt chair brownDiner Neon Clock creamthrowback mitt chair camelDiner Neon Clock pinkthrowback wrestling figure pinkDiner Neon Clock purpletricycle blueDiner Neon Clock sapphirevacuum cleaner blackDiner Neon Clock yellow


Sure! Can you send me a PM when you are available? So we can set up this trade 

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



luckytrait said:


> hello there! i'm interested in cataloging your retro radiator & black garbage bin, i can offer my acnh nintendo switch & pop pattern camping cot to be cataloged in return.


Sure! Can you send me a PM when you are available? So we can set up this trade

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Whohaw said:


> These are the items I would like; if you are bizy its no problem to postpone.
> 
> 
> Arcade mah-jong
> Basketball hoop-blue
> Barbeque
> Double door refridgerator
> Diner sofa yellow
> Foosball table
> Floor light – blue
> garbage bin – black
> Harp
> Ironing board
> Laptop
> Lawn chair
> Open frame kitchen
> Old sewing machine
> Pinball machine
> Rattan stool – brown
> Retro radiator
> Ring – white
> Rocket lamp – red
> Shower set – both
> Smoker – black
> Throwback wrestler – pink
> Train set- winter and spring
> Wood burning stove
> 
> 
> Items I have on your wish list;
> 
> 
> Double sided wall clock- white  and black
> Beach ball – blue and colorful
> Automatic washer – black, blue, tan
> Cute vanity- dark blue
> Dolly – blue and red
> Cuckoo clock – blue, yellow or green
> Cotton candy stall – black
> Cute music player – red and blue
> Cordless phone – red
> Analog Kitchen scale – red, blue,
> Digital alarm clock – blue and orange
> Ant farm – green
> Cartoonist set -black
> Cream and sugar floral
> Cassette player black
> Breaker
> Clothes closet – pink and orange
> Blue corner
> Basketball hoop – black
> Bottled ship
> Bathroom towel rack –silver


Sure! Can you send me a PM when you are available? So we can set up this trade


----------



## Karlexus

MartijnE said:


> Hello fellow Animal Crossers,
> 
> I'm looking for the following items from my wishlist (CLICK HERE)
> I offer my catalogue (CLICK HERE) in return (1:1).
> 
> Post the items you have and the items you want in return below!
> 
> Do you see something you like in my catalogue, but you *don't have* anything from my wishlist?
> I'll accept 25k IGB per item instead.
> 
> I update my *own catalogue *quite often so make sure to keep checking if you are looking for a specific item!
> Last updated: 14-5-2020
> Also you can contact me, due the 5 items per day I can order my own catalogue is smaller than it actually is ^^ I have alot of stuff unlocked.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Martijn


Hi, I have:
Acnh Nintendo switch
Air conditioner black
Analog kitchen scale rec
Ant farm
Anthurium plant black
Anthurium plant brown
Dodgeball
Barbecue yellow
Barbecue red
Basketball hoop black
Beach ball blue
Beach ball colorful
Beach chair blue
Board game
Camping cot red
Cassette player pink
Changing room dark brown/ white
Cordless phone black

Want to catalogue:
Baby bear 
Cassette player
Chalkboard music
Cypress plant
Den chair
Den desk
Exit sign
Fax machine
Garbage bin
Garbage pail
Garden lantern white
Glass candle holder
Handy water cooler
Modern office chair
Record box blue
Record box red
White tea set
Tricycle blue


----------



## noonpuppy

Hi may I do exchange catalog with you too as below , tysm 

What I have on your wishlist———————————-—What I want to catalog:


Autograph Cards (Illustration / Musician's signature)Bottled Ship (Leisure boat)Autograph Cards (Signature / Comedian's signature)Climbing Wall (Natural)Basketball Hoop (Black)Ball (Basketball)


----------



## seularin

unfortunately, i don’t have anything from your wishlist ): 
willing to pay 25k for your light brown poolside bed!


----------



## MartijnE

Karlexus said:


> Hi, I have:
> Acnh Nintendo switch
> Air conditioner black
> Analog kitchen scale rec
> Ant farm
> Anthurium plant black
> Anthurium plant brown
> Dodgeball
> Barbecue yellow
> Barbecue red
> Basketball hoop black
> Beach ball blue
> Beach ball colorful
> Beach chair blue
> Board game
> Camping cot red
> Cassette player pink
> Changing room dark brown/ white
> Cordless phone black
> 
> Want to catalogue:
> Baby bear
> Cassette player
> Chalkboard music
> Cypress plant
> Den chair
> Den desk
> Exit sign
> Fax machine
> Garbage bin
> Garbage pail
> Garden lantern white
> Glass candle holder
> Handy water cooler
> Modern office chair
> Record box blue
> Record box red
> White tea set
> Tricycle blue


Sounds good! Do you have time now? If so I'll open up my island and grab the items

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



noonpuppy said:


> Hi may I do exchange catalog with you too as below , tysm
> 
> What I have on your wishlist———————————-—What I want to catalog:
> 
> 
> Autograph Cards (Illustration / Musician's signature)Bottled Ship (Leisure boat)Autograph Cards (Signature / Comedian's signature)Climbing Wall (Natural)Basketball Hoop (Black)Ball (Basketball)


Sounds good, let me know when you are available

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



seularin said:


> unfortunately, i don’t have anything from your wishlist ):
> willing to pay 25k for your light brown poolside bed!


That's fine, when do you have time?


----------



## Karlexus

I need maybe 10 minutes? Have to dump my pockets and gather the items.


----------



## n00b

Im interested in catalogging your:
Cassette Player (Silver) 
Cone (Yellow) 
Floor Sign (No Entry) 
Handcart (Blue) 
Old Sewing Machine (Green) 
Outdoor Generator (Red) 
Party Garland (Boating stripes) 
Party Garland (Orange & black) 
School Chair (Brown & white) 
Sturdy Sewing Box (Brown) 
Throwback Hat Table (Green) 
Upright Vacuum (Green) 
Wall-mounted Phone (Blue) 
Wall-mounted Tool Board (Camel) 
Wall-mounted Tool Board (Red) 
Writing Poster (Periodic table) 

Can offer:
Aluminum Briefcase (Gold bars) 
Analog Kitchen Scale (Yellow) 
Ant Model 
Anthurium Plant (White) 
Autograph Cards (Illustration / Musician's signature) 
Autograph Cards (Words of wisdom / Musician's signature) 
Baby Bear (Caramel mocha) 
Baby Chair (Black / Bear) 
Ball (Dodgeball) 
Beach Chair (Blue) 
Beach Chair (Pink) 
Camp Stove (Red) 
Camping Cot (Yellow) 
Candle (White)
Cartoonist's Set (Brown / Blank) 
Champion's Pennant (Blue) 

16 items for 16 items !


----------



## MartijnE

n00b said:


> Im interested in catalogging your:
> Cassette Player (Silver)
> Cone (Yellow)
> Floor Sign (No Entry)
> Handcart (Blue)
> Old Sewing Machine (Green)
> Outdoor Generator (Red)
> Party Garland (Boating stripes)
> Party Garland (Orange & black)
> School Chair (Brown & white)
> Sturdy Sewing Box (Brown)
> Throwback Hat Table (Green)
> Upright Vacuum (Green)
> Wall-mounted Phone (Blue)
> Wall-mounted Tool Board (Camel)
> Wall-mounted Tool Board (Red)
> Writing Poster (Periodic table)
> 
> Can offer:
> Aluminum Briefcase (Gold bars)
> Analog Kitchen Scale (Yellow)
> Ant Model
> Anthurium Plant (White)
> Autograph Cards (Illustration / Musician's signature)
> Autograph Cards (Words of wisdom / Musician's signature)
> Baby Bear (Caramel mocha)
> Baby Chair (Black / Bear)
> Ball (Dodgeball)
> Beach Chair (Blue)
> Beach Chair (Pink)
> Camp Stove (Red)
> Camping Cot (Yellow)
> Candle (White)
> Cartoonist's Set (Brown / Blank)
> Champion's Pennant (Blue)
> 
> 16 items for 16 items !


Sounds good, we can do the trade after I did the trade with Karlexus


----------



## MartijnE

Bump!


----------



## Xdee

Sorry for the late reply! We may be in a different time zone - I made some changes to what I want to catalog if you're available!

I have:
- beach ball
- upright vacuum
- yellow rocket
- red tool cart
- blue wheel chair
-  pink tool box if you need to catalog


can I catalog the following:
- beach towel
- wood burning stove
-  fire place
- fax machine (black)
- tricycle
-open frame kitchen


----------



## Fye

Hi, I've got: 

accessories stand (light blue)
antique clock (brown)
antique phone (brown)
automatic washer (white)
automatic washer (yellow)
baby bear (checkered)
basic teachers desk (standard)
bathroom towel rack (black)
camp stove (brown)
coffee cup (pink / rose)
cream and sugar (brown)
And I'm interested in cataloging your: 

beach towel
coffee cup (polka dots)
ironing board
laptop
mini fridge
monstera
mountain bike (blue)
poolside bed (brown)
poolside bed (light brown)
softserve lamp (vanilla)
tea set (white)


----------



## Yukikuro

I have:
automatic washer (yellow)
analog kitchen scale (ivory
basic teacher's desk (monotone)
cat tower (pink)

Can I catalog:
Shower set (black)
Dino screen
Menu chalkboard (red)
Garden lantern (white)


----------



## MartijnE

Xdee said:


> Sorry for the late reply! We may be in a different time zone - I made some changes to what I want to catalog if you're available!
> 
> I have:
> - beach ball
> - upright vacuum
> - yellow rocket
> - red tool cart
> - blue wheel chair
> -  pink tool box if you need to catalog
> 
> 
> can I catalog the following:
> - beach towel
> - wood burning stove
> -  fire place
> - fax machine (black)
> - tricycle
> -open frame kitchen


It's all good! Ill collect the items and open up my island

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



DoeReMi said:


> Hi, I've got:
> 
> accessories stand (light blue)
> antique clock (brown)
> antique phone (brown)
> automatic washer (white)
> automatic washer (yellow)
> baby bear (checkered)
> basic teachers desk (standard)
> bathroom towel rack (black)
> camp stove (brown)
> coffee cup (pink / rose)
> cream and sugar (brown)
> And I'm interested in cataloging your:
> 
> beach towel
> coffee cup (polka dots)
> ironing board
> laptop
> mini fridge
> monstera
> mountain bike (blue)
> poolside bed (brown)
> poolside bed (light brown)
> softserve lamp (vanilla)
> tea set (white)


Alright, we can trade after !

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Yukikuro said:


> I have:
> automatic washer (yellow)
> analog kitchen scale (ivory
> basic teacher's desk (monotone)
> cat tower (pink)
> 
> Can I catalog:
> Shower set (black)
> Dino screen
> Menu chalkboard (red)
> Garden lantern (white)


We can trade after ^^ I'll let you both know when I'm going to collect the items


----------



## lclcola

Hiya, can I get you the antique clock (natural) for the rattan vanity (black)?


----------



## mintycream

Not sure if your list is updated but I have a lot on your wish list... had to cut it down to half so it'll be easier to trade  Can arrange a time tomorrow when we're both on.

Have:

Air Circulator (Yellow)
Antique Table (Natural)
Autograph Cards (Handprints / Musician's signature)
Beach Ball (Watermelon)
Broom And Dustpan (Colorful)
Broom And Dustpan (White)
Candle (Gold)
Cardboard Box (Labeled)
Cassette Player (Green)
Chalkboard (Art)
Chalkboard (Math)
Changing Room (Pink
Claw-foot Tub (Black)
Claw-foot Tub (Blue)
Claw-foot Tub (Pink)
Claw-foot Tub (White)
Clothes Closet (Light blue)
Cute Bed (Red)
Cypress Bathtub (Dark wood)
Deluxe Washer (Pink)
Would like to catalog:

Analog Kitchen Scale (Blue)
Analog Kitchen Scale (Red)
Camp Stove (Green)
Cassette Player (Silver)
Chalkboard (Club activities)
Chalkboard (Music)
Cordless Phone (White)
Cute Vanity (Sky blue)
Den Desk (White)
Diner Mini Table (Cream)
Freezer (Black)
Garbage Bin (Black)
Hammock (Brown)
Handcart (Blue)
Handy Water Cooler (Green)
Lawn Mower (Orange)
Modern Office Chair (Pink)
Old-fashioned Alarm Clock (Black)
Open-frame Kitchen
Ring (White)


----------



## DawnAri

Hi! I have many items from your wishlist, would you be willing to trade:


items I can trade:
1. black analog kitchen scale
2. green casette player
3. chalkboard art
4. baby bear flora
5. baby bear tweed
6. baby bear choco
7. camp stove black
8. bunk bed white
9. antique items in natural color (I have them all)items I would like:
1. antique bureau in natural color
2. campfire cookware
3.  den desk white
4. green espresso maker
5. surprised garden gnome
6. kiwi mixer
7. strawberry mixer
8. retro gas pump green
9. anthurium plant light blue

let me know! ^^


----------



## MartijnE

lclcola said:


> Hiya, can I get you the antique clock (natural) for the rattan vanity (black)?





mintycream said:


> Not sure if your list is updated but I have a lot on your wish list... had to cut it down to half so it'll be easier to trade  Can arrange a time tomorrow when we're both on.
> 
> Have:
> 
> Air Circulator (Yellow)
> Antique Table (Natural)
> Autograph Cards (Handprints / Musician's signature)
> Beach Ball (Watermelon)
> Broom And Dustpan (Colorful)
> Broom And Dustpan (White)
> Candle (Gold)
> Cardboard Box (Labeled)
> Cassette Player (Green)
> Chalkboard (Art)
> Chalkboard (Math)
> Changing Room (Pink
> Claw-foot Tub (Black)
> Claw-foot Tub (Blue)
> Claw-foot Tub (Pink)
> Claw-foot Tub (White)
> Clothes Closet (Light blue)
> Cute Bed (Red)
> Cypress Bathtub (Dark wood)
> Deluxe Washer (Pink)
> Would like to catalog:
> 
> Analog Kitchen Scale (Blue)
> Analog Kitchen Scale (Red)
> Camp Stove (Green)
> Cassette Player (Silver)
> Chalkboard (Club activities)
> Chalkboard (Music)
> Cordless Phone (White)
> Cute Vanity (Sky blue)
> Den Desk (White)
> Diner Mini Table (Cream)
> Freezer (Black)
> Garbage Bin (Black)
> Hammock (Brown)
> Handcart (Blue)
> Handy Water Cooler (Green)
> Lawn Mower (Orange)
> Modern Office Chair (Pink)
> Old-fashioned Alarm Clock (Black)
> Open-frame Kitchen
> Ring (White)





DawnAri said:


> Hi! I have many items from your wishlist, would you be willing to trade:
> 
> 
> items I can trade:
> 1. black analog kitchen scale
> 2. green casette player
> 3. chalkboard art
> 4. baby bear flora
> 5. baby bear tweed
> 6. baby bear choco
> 7. camp stove black
> 8. bunk bed white
> 9. antique items in natural color (I have them all)items I would like:
> 1. antique bureau in natural color
> 2. campfire cookware
> 3.  den desk white
> 4. green espresso maker
> 5. surprised garden gnome
> 6. kiwi mixer
> 7. strawberry mixer
> 8. retro gas pump green
> 9. anthurium plant light blue
> 
> let me know! ^^


Sure! Let me know when you all got time to trade


----------



## mintycream

MartijnE said:


> Sure! Let me know when you all got time to trade


I’m available now for about an hr before I have to sleep. Probably need 10 minutes to grab the stuff tho


----------



## atriosocool

Hello! I have:
Black air circulator
Red cuckoo clock
Blue cute chair
Silver bunk bed
Black bunk bed

Could i trade for:
Throwback dino screen
Blue mountain bike
Green mountain bike
Green retro gas pump
Spring train set


----------



## MartijnE

atriosocool said:


> Hello! I have:
> Black air circulator
> Red cuckoo clock
> Blue cute chair
> Silver bunk bed
> Black bunk bed
> 
> Could i trade for:
> Throwback dino screen
> Blue mountain bike
> Green mountain bike
> Green retro gas pump
> Spring train set


Sure, I'll grab the items and send you the dodo code


----------



## MartijnE

Bump!


----------



## MartijnE

^


----------



## MartijnE

Bump! We back at it fellow ACers! Let's grow our catalog again


----------



## sparklenfade1184

Hi I have a catalog service I have a lot of items off your list it’s 500k to come and catalog all items I have


----------



## MartijnE

sparklenfade1184 said:


> Hi I have a catalog service I have a lot of items off your list it’s 500k to come and catalog all items I have


Oh that's interesting! Howmany items do you have available?


----------



## MartijnE

Bring Up My Post


----------



## loveclove

So, big list, if you are down for it. we can do it by parts...

I have:
Cute Diy Table (Red)
Cute Music Player (Yellow)
Desk Mirror (Black)
Electric Kick Scooter (Red)
Espresso Maker (Blue)
Fortune-cookie Cart
Glass Holder With Candle (Pink)
Hose Reel (Blue)
Long Bathtub (White)
Macrame Tapestry (Blue)
Mixer (Carrots)
Pet Bed (Dark brown / White)
 Pocket Modern Camper
Pocket Vintage Camper
Portable Radio (Yellow)
Portable Record Player (Orange)
Retro Gas Pump (Yellow / Black retro)
 Revolving Spice Rack (White)
School Desk (Brown & white)
Sewing Machine (Red)
Sewing Project (Pink)
 Simple Kettle (Navy blue)
Soup Kettle (Cream stew)
Stand Mixer (Red)
Sturdy Sewing Box (Black)
Tricycle (Pink)
Whiteboard (Brainstorming meeting)
Yucca (Green)

I want: 
Beach Towel (Cyan zigzags)
Beach Chair (White)
Cacao Tree
Clay Furnace
 Cypress Bathtub (Light wood)
Diner Mini Table (Cream)
Diner Sofa (Yellow)
Double-door Refrigerator (Silver)
 Elephant Slide (Light blue)
Fireplace (Red)
Floor Lamp (Black / White)
Floor Light (Blue)
Garden Lantern (White)
Hamster Cage (Brown)
Laptop (White / Desktop)
Rattan Stool (Brown)
Rattan End Table (Brown)
Handy Water Cooler (Green)
 Mug (Blue / Plain)
Outdoor Table (White / White)
Picnic Basket (Yellow)
Popcorn Machine (Red)
Rattan Bed (Brown)
Rattan Vanity (Brown)
Wall-mounted Tv (50 In.) (White)
Upright Vacuum (Green)
Shower Set (Black)
Sand Castle (White sand)


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Hey is your list current from the first post? I see a few I have, can you let you know which ones once you confirm


----------



## MartijnE

Snakeisbaby said:


> Hey is your list current from the first post? I see a few I have, can you let you know which ones once you confirm


Yes ^^ that's my list!


----------



## Snakeisbaby

So I have 39 items from your list in my catalog. Some I have on hand, some I would need to order if it was. I will just gather up the ones I do have on hand and start from there.


----------



## MartijnE

Snakeisbaby said:


> So I have 39 items from your list in my catalog. Some I have on hand, some I would need to order if it was. I will just gather up the ones I do have on hand and start from there.


Sounds good! Let me know what items your want to catalog in return!


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## Mu~

I've got the blue exercise ball, the white air conditioner, the green dolly, beige fireplace, green cone, dark brown dustpan, green camping cot,  red cuckoo, red cute mini table, white drying rack, black effects rack, white and green folding chairs, white fragrance diffuser, blue fragrance sticks, wooden gears, green handcart, blue and yellow life rings, yellow minifridge, blue modern office chair, red monstera, damaged oil barrel, yellow old fashioned clock, black old sewing machine, silver outdoor generator, natural pet bed, yellow toaster. I'm looking for these items: https://nook.exchange/u/AriesMu/wishlist?p=2 .


----------



## Treeleaf

I have a Tankless Toilet (white), Toy Box (green), Toy Box (pink), and a Papa Panda.
I'd like the Party Garland (Orange & Black), Rattan Towel Basket (White), Sewing Project (Green), and the Sewing Project (Pink)


----------



## MartijnE

Mu~ said:


> I've got the blue exercise ball, the white air conditioner, the green dolly, beige fireplace, green cone, dark brown dustpan, green camping cot,  red cuckoo, red cute mini table, white drying rack, black effects rack, white and green folding chairs, white fragrance diffuser, blue fragrance sticks, wooden gears, green handcart, blue and yellow life rings, yellow minifridge, blue modern office chair, red monstera, damaged oil barrel, yellow old fashioned clock, black old sewing machine, silver outdoor generator, natural pet bed, yellow toaster. I'm looking for these items: https://nook.exchange/u/AriesMu/wishlist?p=2 .


I have from your wishlist the following items to catalog in return: 
Whirlpool bath (white), Anthurium Plant (Light blue), Desktop Computer (Black / Desktop), Laptop (White / Desktop), Microwave (Black), Pop-up Toaster (Light blue), Tea Set (White / Yellow), Stand Mixer (Black), Stand Mixer (Gray), Stand Mixer (Light blue), Stand Mixer (Red), 
Wall-mounted Tv (50 In.) (White).

Let me know when you are available.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Treeleaf said:


> I have a Tankless Toilet (white), Toy Box (green), Toy Box (pink), and a Papa Panda.
> I'd like the Party Garland (Orange & Black), Rattan Towel Basket (White), Sewing Project (Green), and the Sewing Project (Pink)


Sounds good! I'ma grab the items and open my island.


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## savvistyles

I have the antique table (black), baby chair (blue), elephant slide (white), handcart (red), lawn mower (red), rotary phone (red), tatami bed (black), and throwback race-car bed (green) 

I would love the simple panel (brown) and IGB


----------



## MartijnE

savvistyles said:


> I have the antique table (black), baby chair (blue), elephant slide (white), handcart (red), lawn mower (red), rotary phone (red), tatami bed (black), and throwback race-car bed (green)
> 
> I would love the simple panel (brown) and IGB


Sorry but I don't pay IGB. I can do the simple panel for 1 item. Or you could check if I have more items you want to catalog?


----------



## Aisland

I have

Candle (copper)
Digital alarm clock (lime)
Folding floor lamp (black)
Handcart (green)
Long bathtub (green)
Mrs. Flamingo (white)
Shaded floor lamp (blue)
Soup kettle (curry)
Sturdy sewing box (natural)
Tankless toilet (light blue)
Tapestry (bird)
I am willing to trade 1:1 trade, here is my wishlist https://nook.exchange/u/Aisland/wishlist


----------



## savvistyles

MartijnE said:


> Sorry but I don't pay IGB. I can do the simple panel for 1 item. Or you could check if I have more items you want to catalog?



Let's do the pink box corner, pink box sofa, pink diner counter, pink diner mini table, pink pet food bowl, screen (dragon), climbing wall, and white bathroom sink!


----------



## FireNinja1

All air conditioners + all diner neon signs for 25 TBT?


----------



## MartijnE

Aisland said:


> I have
> 
> Candle (copper)
> Digital alarm clock (lime)
> Folding floor lamp (black)
> Handcart (green)
> Long bathtub (green)
> Mrs. Flamingo (white)
> Shaded floor lamp (blue)
> Soup kettle (curry)
> Sturdy sewing box (natural)
> Tankless toilet (light blue)
> Tapestry (bird)
> I am willing to trade 1:1 trade, here is my wishlist https://nook.exchange/u/Aisland/wishlist



Alright, I just took the first ones I saw, but feel free to take a look at my catalog if you rather to have other items.


Beach Chair (White)
Beach Towel (Cyan zigzags)
Box Corner Sofa (Pink)
Box Corner Sofa (White)
Box Sofa (Pink)
Box Sofa (White)
Cacao Tree
Climbing Wall (Natural)
Diner chair (Pink)
Diner counter chair (Pink)
Diner sofa (Pink)

Let me know when you are available


----------



## Aisland

MartijnE said:


> Alright, I just took the first ones I saw, but feel free to take a look at my catalog if you rather to have other items.
> 
> 
> Beach Chair (White)
> Beach Towel (Cyan zigzags)
> Box Corner Sofa (Pink)
> Box Corner Sofa (White)
> Box Sofa (Pink)
> Box Sofa (White)
> Cacao Tree
> Climbing Wall (Natural)
> Diner chair (Pink)
> Diner counter chair (Pink)
> Diner sofa (Pink)
> 
> Let me know when you are available


If you can pm me a dodo code I’ll be there in 15


----------



## MartijnE

Bump!


----------



## MartijnE

Bump!


----------



## MartijnE

^


----------



## MartijnE

Bumpiebumpydumpy


----------



## MartijnE

^


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## MartijnE

^


----------



## Druidsleep

MartijnE said:


> Hello fellow Animal Crossers,
> 
> I'm looking for the following items from my wishlist (CLICK HERE)
> I offer my catalogue (CLICK HERE) in return (1:1).
> 
> Post the items you have and the items you want in return below! You can also contact me on Discord, sometimes I don't see the notifications on here as fast as on Discord.
> Discord: Martijn#3039
> 
> Do you see something you like in my catalogue, but you *don't have* anything from my wishlist?
> I'll accept 25k IGB per item instead.
> 
> Please list the items you want to catalog and the items you have to catalog in return.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Martijn


im not advertising but: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/biancas-cataloging-service-3.484082/
I swear she has like every item in the game.


----------



## MartijnE

Druidsleep said:


> im not advertising but: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/biancas-cataloging-service-3.484082/
> I swear she has like every item in the game.


Thanks! I can't see what items she has trough, but I left a message there


----------



## mollyduck

Hi, do you have any especially wanted wishlist items from your list? Would love to trade for the white den desk, white rattan wardrobe and white rattan wastebasket. I can definitely offer stuff but let me know if anything takes priority (might need to order overnight).


----------



## Magnetar

Hoi Martijn!

Could I catalogue your:

- Cotton-candy Stall (Blue) 
- Cream And Sugar (Floral)
- Diner Neon Clock (Pink / Red lines)
- Diner Counter Chair (Pink)
- Diner Counter Table (Cream)
- Diner Neon Sign (Orange)
- Espresso Maker (Silver)
- Fortune-cookie Cart 
- Garden Lantern (White)
- Globe (Sepia)
- Train Set (Winter)
- Whirlpool Bath (White) 

for my:

- Cotton-candy Stall (Pink)
- Celebratory Candles (Blue)
- Camp Stove (Blue)
- Digital Alarm Clock (Purple)
- Digital Scale (Black / White)
- Electric Kick Scooter (Pink)
- Handy Water Cooler (Plaid)
- Handy Water Cooler (Red)
- Heart Doorplate (Pink) 
- Magic Kit (Blue)
- Menu Chalkboard (Blue)
- Mobile (Hot air balloons)

Let me know if you're up for this trade and I'll come over asap.


----------



## MartijnE

mollyduck said:


> Hi, do you have any especially wanted wishlist items from your list? Would love to trade for the white den desk, white rattan wardrobe and white rattan wastebasket. I can definitely offer stuff but let me know if anything takes priority (might need to order overnight).


Sorry for the late reply, nope anything is fine! My goal is to unlock all items anyway

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Magnetar said:


> Hoi Martijn!
> 
> Could I catalogue your:
> 
> - Cotton-candy Stall (Blue)
> - Cream And Sugar (Floral)
> - Diner Neon Clock (Pink / Red lines)
> - Diner Counter Chair (Pink)
> - Diner Counter Table (Cream)
> - Diner Neon Sign (Orange)
> - Espresso Maker (Silver)
> - Fortune-cookie Cart
> - Garden Lantern (White)
> - Globe (Sepia)
> - Train Set (Winter)
> - Whirlpool Bath (White)
> 
> for my:
> 
> - Cotton-candy Stall (Pink)
> - Celebratory Candles (Blue)
> - Camp Stove (Blue)
> - Digital Alarm Clock (Purple)
> - Digital Scale (Black / White)
> - Electric Kick Scooter (Pink)
> - Handy Water Cooler (Plaid)
> - Handy Water Cooler (Red)
> - Heart Doorplate (Pink)
> - Magic Kit (Blue)
> - Menu Chalkboard (Blue)
> - Mobile (Hot air balloons)
> 
> Let me know if you're up for this trade and I'll come over asap.


Sounds good! Ill grab the items and send you the dodo code


----------



## Mr.cool

Hello I have the red mug and essay set if I can catalog 1:1. I’m looking to catalog the Poolside bed and  beach lounge


----------



## mollyduck

Hi, I went through your wishlist and can take over:

Glass holder with candle (white)
Mobile (sheep)
Old sewing machine (black)
Painting set (pink)
Piano bench (both camel and white)
Pro tape recorder (gray)
Rattan towel basket (gray)
Refrigerator (yellow)
Revolving spice rack (orange)
Shower set (gold)
Stovetop expresso maker (both red and silver)
Sturdy sewing box (white)
Ventilation fan (pink)
Wall mounted phone (white)


Would like:

Anthurium plant (pink)
Den desk (white)
Beach chair (white)
Cypress bathtub (light wood)
Laptop (white)
Rattan bed (white)
Rattan end table (white)
Rattan stool (white)
Rattan table lamp (white)
Rattan wardrobe (white)
Rattan waste bin (white)

Let me know if this is fine, if you don't currently have the laptop in your storage that's ok (I know electronics are expensive!)


----------



## MartijnE

Mr.cool said:


> Hello I have the red mug and essay set if I can catalog 1:1. I’m looking to catalog the Poolside bed and  beach lounge





mollyduck said:


> Hi, I went through your wishlist and can take over:
> 
> Glass holder with candle (white)
> Mobile (sheep)
> Old sewing machine (black)
> Painting set (pink)
> Piano bench (both camel and white)
> Pro tape recorder (gray)
> Rattan towel basket (gray)
> Refrigerator (yellow)
> Revolving spice rack (orange)
> Shower set (gold)
> Stovetop expresso maker (both red and silver)
> Sturdy sewing box (white)
> Ventilation fan (pink)
> Wall mounted phone (white)
> 
> 
> Would like:
> 
> Anthurium plant (pink)
> Den desk (white)
> Beach chair (white)
> Cypress bathtub (light wood)
> Laptop (white)
> Rattan bed (white)
> Rattan end table (white)
> Rattan stool (white)
> Rattan table lamp (white)
> Rattan wardrobe (white)
> Rattan waste bin (white)
> 
> Let me know if this is fine, if you don't currently have the laptop in your storage that's ok (I know electronics are expensive!)


Both are fine! Let me know when you both are available so we can set up a meeting


----------



## Cottonball

may I catalog all your white rattan items?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Catalog 10 for 10? Assuming you're still looking for the items I listed below!



Spoiler: Items from your wishlist



- Mug (Red/Plain)
- Party Garland (Pop)
- Party Garland (Gorgeous)
- Revolving Spice Rack (Orange)
- System Kitchen (Red)
- Table Setting (Yellow)
- Tapestry (Fairy Tale)
- Upright Locker (Black)
- Video Camera (Black)
- Wall Fan (Red)





Spoiler: My wishlist (from your catalog)



- Whirlpool Bath (White)
- Book Stands (Brown)
- Chessboard (Brown)
- Clothesline Pole (Silver/Plain)
- Rattan Towel Basket (Brown)
- Laptop (White)
- Modern Office Chair (Pink)
- Picnic Basket (White)
- Sand Castle (White Sand)
- Wall-mounted Tool Board (Red)


----------



## Sosisa

I have the:
Kitty Litter Box (Light blue)
Portable Radio (Red)
Pop-up Toaster (Yellow)
Shaved-ice Maker (Silver)
System Kitchen (Red)
Tapestry (Snow)
Throwback Race-car Bed (Black)

Interested in your:
Yellow&Pink baby chairs
Bathroom Sink (White)
Book Stands (Brown)
Dolly (Purple)
Mixer (Green smoothie)
Mixer (Carrots)
Garbage Bin (Black)
Soft-serve Lamp (Vanilla)
Fortune-cookie Cart(I don't think you can catalog this but if I can purchase it from you for NMT's or IGB that would be great)
(willing to add a NMT or two as I've got more items to catalog than I'm offering)


----------



## MartijnE

Cottonball said:


> may I catalog all your white rattan items?


Sure, do you have items to catalog in return or do you want to pay with IGB (250k)?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Catalog 10 for 10? Assuming you're still looking for the items I listed below!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Items from your wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> - Mug (Red/Plain)
> - Party Garland (Pop)
> - Party Garland (Gorgeous)
> - Revolving Spice Rack (Orange)
> - System Kitchen (Red)
> - Table Setting (Yellow)
> - Tapestry (Fairy Tale)
> - Upright Locker (Black)
> - Video Camera (Black)
> - Wall Fan (Red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My wishlist (from your catalog)
> 
> 
> 
> - Whirlpool Bath (White)
> - Book Stands (Brown)
> - Chessboard (Brown)
> - Clothesline Pole (Silver/Plain)
> - Rattan Towel Basket (Brown)
> - Laptop (White)
> - Modern Office Chair (Pink)
> - Picnic Basket (White)
> - Sand Castle (White Sand)
> - Wall-mounted Tool Board (Red)


Seems good! Let me know when you are available and we can setup a meeting

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Sosisa said:


> I have the:
> Kitty Litter Box (Light blue)
> Portable Radio (Red)
> Pop-up Toaster (Yellow)
> Shaved-ice Maker (Silver)
> System Kitchen (Red)
> Tapestry (Snow)
> Throwback Race-car Bed (Black)
> 
> Interested in your:
> Yellow&Pink baby chairs
> Bathroom Sink (White)
> Book Stands (Brown)
> Dolly (Purple)
> Mixer (Green smoothie)
> Mixer (Carrots)
> Garbage Bin (Black)
> Soft-serve Lamp (Vanilla)
> Fortune-cookie Cart(I don't think you can catalog this but if I can purchase it from you for NMT's or IGB that would be great)
> (willing to add a NMT or two as I've got more items to catalog than I'm offering)



Seems good! Let me know when you are available to setup a meeting. As far as I know is the Fortune-cookie Cart orderable, but I would have to check later. You can add 50k bells or 1 NMT to to make up for the 2 items.


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## loveclove

I have:
Tricycle (Black)
Street Organ (Yellow)
Revolving Spice Rack (Orange)

I want:
Antique Bureau (Brown)
Rattan Low Table (Brown)
Rattan Vanity (Brown)


----------



## MartijnE

loveclove said:


> I have:
> Tricycle (Black)
> Street Organ (Yellow)
> Revolving Spice Rack (Orange)
> 
> I want:
> Antique Bureau (Brown)
> Rattan Low Table (Brown)
> Rattan Vanity (Brown)


Sounds good! I'll grab the items and send you the dodo code


----------



## Barney

Hey,

I have:
hose reel (yellow)
table setting (light blue and white)

I want:
train set (winter)
train set (spring)

I'm available now if that suits you?


----------



## MartijnE

Barney said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have:
> hose reel (yellow)
> table setting (light blue and white)
> 
> I want:
> train set (winter)
> train set (spring)
> 
> I'm available now if that suits you?


I'm available now and you?


----------



## Barney

MartijnE said:


> I'm available now and you?


Yep!


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## Peach_Jam

hello! I have:
Lantern (yellow)
Refrigerator (yellow)
Throwback wall clock(blue)
Mug (red)
Sleeping bag (purple)
Toilet (natural wood)

In exchange for:
Magazine(fashion, pop stars, music, outdoors, resorts)

Menu chalkboard (dark brown)

let me know if this works for you ^.^


----------



## Vio1et

Hi! I have:

Loft-bed with desk (pink)
Synthesizer (brown)
Tankless Toilet (ivory)
Typewriter (silver)
Video Camera (silver)
Wall-mounted TV 20 in. (pink)
I'd like to catalog:

Anthurium Plant (brown)
Stack of Books (literature)
Beach Ball (watermelon)
Cypress Plant (brown)
Handcart (brown)
Monstera (brown)


----------



## MartijnE

Peach_Jam said:


> hello! I have:
> Lantern (yellow)
> Refrigerator (yellow)
> Throwback wall clock(blue)
> Mug (red)
> Sleeping bag (purple)
> Toilet (natural wood)
> 
> In exchange for:
> Magazine(fashion, pop stars, music, outdoors, resorts)
> 
> Menu chalkboard (dark brown)
> 
> let me know if this works for you ^.^





Vio1et said:


> Hi! I have:
> 
> Loft-bed with desk (pink)
> Synthesizer (brown)
> Tankless Toilet (ivory)
> Typewriter (silver)
> Video Camera (silver)
> Wall-mounted TV 20 in. (pink)
> I'd like to catalog:
> 
> Anthurium Plant (brown)
> Stack of Books (literature)
> Beach Ball (watermelon)
> Cypress Plant (brown)
> Handcart (brown)
> Monstera (brown)


Both are fine let me know when you 2 are available ^^!


----------



## Peach_Jam

MartijnE said:


> Both are fine let me know when you 2 are available ^^!


I'm available now ^^


----------



## Vio1et

I'm available! Just pm when you're ready


----------



## MartijnE

Vio1et said:


> I'm available! Just pm when you're ready


Alright Ill pm you when I'm finished with Peach_Jam!


----------



## Vio1et

Actually, something just came up. Really sorry! I'll contact you again once I'm available! (probably in 45ish minutes)


----------



## sarosephie

Hi, id like to catalog: LB=light brown, B=brown, G=gray
Chair: LB
Bed, Low Table, stool, lamp, towel basket: LB, B
Vanity+Wardrobe: LB, G
wastebin: B, LB, G
For 500k please!

For 500k please!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



sarosephie said:


> Hi, id like to catalog: LB=light brown, B=brown, G=gray
> Chair: LB
> Bed, Low Table, stool, lamp, towel basket: LB, B
> Vanity+Wardrobe: LB, G
> wastebin: B, LB, G
> For 500k please!
> 
> For 500k please!


I can give the spider web, brown synth,+green typewriter


----------



## MartijnE

sarosephie said:


> Hi, id like to catalog: LB=light brown, B=brown, G=gray
> Chair: LB
> Bed, Low Table, stool, lamp, towel basket: LB, B
> Vanity+Wardrobe: LB, G
> wastebin: B, LB, G
> For 500k please!
> 
> For 500k please!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> 
> I can give the spider web, brown synth,+green typewriter


Sounds good! Make it 400k if you let me catalog those 3 items. Ill pm you in a bit, i got a few trades at the moment


----------



## sarosephie

MartijnE said:


> Sounds good! Make it 400k if you let me catalog those 3 items. Ill pm you in a bit, i got a few trades at the moment


That sounds good for me!


----------



## orchidswhite

Hi!  
i'd like to trade:
School Chair (Natural & silver)
Pants Press (Gray)
OK motors sign
Table Setting (Yellow/White)
Tool Cart (Silver)
Throwback Hat Table (Baseball)
Throwback Race-car Bed (Green)
Throwback Race-car Bed (Pink)
Throwback Race-car Bed (White)

for
Rattan Towel Basket (Black)
Rattan Towel Basket (Brown)
Rattan Towel Basket (Light brown)
Rattan Towel Basket (White)
Table Setting (Pink / White)
Fan Palm (Black)
Cypress Plant (Brown)
Cypress Plant (Yellow)

You're welcome to keep everything as well!

i'll be free for the next two hours!


----------



## MartijnE

orchidswhite said:


> Hi!
> i'd like to trade:
> School Chair (Natural & silver)
> Pants Press (Gray)
> OK motors sign
> Table Setting (Yellow/White)
> Tool Cart (Silver)
> Throwback Hat Table (Baseball)
> Throwback Race-car Bed (Green)
> Throwback Race-car Bed (Pink)
> Throwback Race-car Bed (White)
> 
> for
> Rattan Towel Basket (Black)
> Rattan Towel Basket (Brown)
> Rattan Towel Basket (Light brown)
> Rattan Towel Basket (White)
> Table Setting (Pink / White)
> Fan Palm (Black)
> Cypress Plant (Brown)
> Cypress Plant (Yellow)
> 
> You're welcome to keep everything as well!
> 
> i'll be free for the next two hours!


Ohh that's very nice!
Ill grab the stuff and send you the dodo code


----------



## Tileve

Hi! I have the following: 



Spoiler: catalogues



Tapestry (Fairytale and snow)
typewriter (green)
upright locker (white)
refregirator (brown)
throwback hat table (blue - would have to order it)
wall fan (red)
wall-mounted phone (red)
whiteboard (schedule - might have to order it)
wall-mounted tv 20 inc (blue)


I would love to catalogue the following items: 

anthurium plant (brown and white)
antique bureau (natural)
beach ball (watermelon)
imperial dining lantern (black)
mixer (blueerries)
rattan armchair (gray and light brown)
rattan stool (reddish brown)
rocket lamp (red)


----------



## Anblick

Looks like you're offline for today but I have:

mini fridge (blue)
rattan vanity (reddish brown)
round space heater (orange)
throwback wall clock (gray)
typewriter (green)
wall mounted tv 20 in (lt blue)
celebratory candles (white)

and I'd love to catalog:
Hanging Scroll (Green / Calligraphy)
Floor light (blue)
Imperial Chest (Blue)
Party Garland (Orange & black)
Rattan Armchair (White)
Rattan Bed (White)
Rattan Bed (Reddish brown)

I'll be around on and off all day tomorrow after about 9am central time, so hit me up and hopefully we can meet up!


----------



## MartijnE

Tileve said:


> Hi! I have the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: catalogues
> 
> 
> 
> Tapestry (Fairytale and snow)
> typewriter (green)
> upright locker (white)
> refregirator (brown)
> throwback hat table (blue - would have to order it)
> wall fan (red)
> wall-mounted phone (red)
> whiteboard (schedule - might have to order it)
> wall-mounted tv 20 inc (blue)
> 
> 
> I would love to catalogue the following items:
> 
> anthurium plant (brown and white)
> antique bureau (natural)
> beach ball (watermelon)
> imperial dining lantern (black)
> mixer (blueerries)
> rattan armchair (gray and light brown)
> rattan stool (reddish brown)
> rocket lamp (red)


Don't bother ordering (if you don't time travel!)



Anblick said:


> Looks like you're offline for today but I have:
> 
> mini fridge (blue)
> rattan vanity (reddish brown)
> round space heater (orange)
> throwback wall clock (gray)
> typewriter (green)
> wall mounted tv 20 in (lt blue)
> celebratory candles (white)
> 
> and I'd love to catalog:
> Hanging Scroll (Green / Calligraphy)
> Floor light (blue)
> Imperial Chest (Blue)
> Party Garland (Orange & black)
> Rattan Armchair (White)
> Rattan Bed (White)
> Rattan Bed (Reddish brown)
> 
> I'll be around on and off all day tomorrow after about 9am central time, so hit me up and hopefully we can meet up!


Can you both let me know when you are available to trade ^^!


----------



## Anblick

MartijnE said:


> Don't bother ordering (if you don't time travel!)
> 
> 
> Can you both let me know when you are available to trade ^^!


Hey, I'm around! Drop me a PM whenever!


----------



## MartijnE

Anblick said:


> Hey, I'm around! Drop me a PM whenever!


Great let me grab the items and I'll send you the dodo code


----------



## lana.

I have the green and beige Desk, the white ventilation fan, the black portable radio, and the black handcart. For those would you trade the floral cream and sugar, the white cordless phone, the floral baby bear, red glass holder with candle?


----------



## Masenkochick

I have the fairy tale tapestry for you to catalogue and my Nookling’s shop is selling the white TV camera today that you can come and buy.

would you be willing to let me catalogue your light blue stand mixer and your strawberries mixer in exchange?


----------



## MartijnE

fennekins said:


> I have the green and beige Desk, the white ventilation fan, the black portable radio, and the black handcart. For those would you trade the floral cream and sugar, the white cordless phone, the floral baby bear, red glass holder with candle?


Sounds good! Let me know when you are available!


Masenkochick said:


> I have the fairy tale tapestry for you to catalogue and my Nookling’s shop is selling the white TV camera today that you can come and buy.
> 
> would you be willing to let me catalogue your light blue stand mixer and your strawberries mixer in exchange?


I just got those items, but thanks for the opportunity


----------



## MartijnE

Bump


----------



## Cottonball

MartijnE said:


> Sure, do you have items to catalog in return or do you want to pay with IGB (250k)?



I will give the IGB. Are you available now?


----------



## Thuongle2109

Hi. I would like to pay with IGB to catalog the below.

Throwback race-car bed : green, pink, white
Inflatable sofa : lime
Handcart : black
Garden lantern : white
Diner mini table: aqua
Diner dining table: black, aqua
Diner counter table: aqua
Diner counter chair: aqua
Soccer ball
Imperial bed: brown


I have:
Outdoor generator: silver
Wall clock: black


----------



## gloombby

MartijnE said:


> Currently: offline.
> You can leave your deal and I'll respond when I'm online agian.
> 
> Hello fellow Animal Crossers,
> 
> I'm looking for the following items from my wishlist (CLICK HERE)
> I offer my catalogue (CLICK HERE) in return (2:1). => 2 of mine items for 1 of yours!
> 
> Post the items you have and the items you want in return below! You can also contact me on Discord, sometimes I don't see the notifications on here as fast as on Discord.
> Discord: Martijn#3039
> 
> Do you see something you like in my catalogue, but you *don't have* anything from my wishlist?
> I'll accept 25k IGB per item instead.
> 
> Please list the items you want to catalog and the items you have to catalog in return.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Martijn


hi! i have the blue ventilation fan, can i please catalogue the pink pet food bowl and light blue stand mixer?


----------



## MartijnE

Cottonball said:


> I will give the IGB. Are you available now?


I'm available now, if you are xD! 



Thuongle2109 said:


> Hi. I would like to pay with IGB to catalog the below.
> 
> Throwback race-car bed : green, pink, white
> Inflatable sofa : lime
> Handcart : black
> Garden lantern : white
> Diner mini table: aqua
> Diner dining table: black, aqua
> Diner counter table: aqua
> Diner counter chair: aqua
> Soccer ball
> Imperial bed: brown
> 
> 
> I have:
> Outdoor generator: silver
> Wall clock: black


Sure no problem, that would be 275k IGB ^^ Let me know when you are available



gloombby said:


> hi! i have the blue ventilation fan, can i please catalogue the pink pet food bowl and light blue stand mixer?


Yes ofcourse, let me know when you are available


----------



## Nia

Hi! I don't have any of your wishlist items, but I would really love to catalog the following items for IGB!

cartoonist's set (silver)
menu chalkboard (dark brown)
chessboard
school desk (beige and green)
rotary phone (black, silver)
mini fridge (wood grain)
globe (sepia)
floor lamp (black)
fan palm (black)
den desk (white)
anthurium plant (light blue)


----------



## DawnAri

hi again! I have a few of your wishlist items:

50 inch wall mounted tv silver
20 inch wall mounted tv silver
wall clock black
tool cart black
school chair brown & black
wall fan black
I'll have to look at what I want in return but there's def some items on your list that I would like!


----------



## gloombby

MartijnE said:


> I'm available now, if you are xD!
> 
> 
> Sure no problem, that would be 275k IGB ^^ Let me know when you are available
> 
> 
> Yes ofcourse, let me know when you are available


yay ty ! I'm free on and off today, can you please PM me when you're free? : D


----------



## MartijnE

Nia said:


> Hi! I don't have any of your wishlist items, but I would really love to catalog the following items for IGB!
> 
> cartoonist's set (silver)
> menu chalkboard (dark brown)
> chessboard
> school desk (beige and green)
> rotary phone (black, silver)
> mini fridge (wood grain)
> globe (sepia)
> floor lamp (black)
> fan palm (black)
> den desk (white)
> anthurium plant (light blue)


Sure no problem! Let me know when you are available. This will cost 275k IGB

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



DawnAri said:


> hi again! I have a few of your wishlist items:
> 
> 50 inch wall mounted tv silver
> 20 inch wall mounted tv silver
> wall clock black
> tool cart black
> school chair brown & black
> wall fan black
> I'll have to look at what I want in return but there's def some items on your list that I would like!


That's great!
Let me know what items you want to catalog in return 2 of mine for 1 of yours.


----------



## MartijnE

Full catalog obtained, thank you all who has helped me!


----------

